# District 13: Ultimatum (Banlieue 13: Ultimatum)



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Nov 12, 2008)

I think the first District B13 is a little bit famous in anglo saxon countries. This thread is about the next movie, District B13 Ultimatum, the movie come in french theaters on febuary 2009. I don't know for international.


Here the official poster of the movie



Here videos of the making of (these videos are in french but it's interesting)


*Spoiler*: __ 




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tuvtG-QGE8c[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xi5NFcLa5ZE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_nl9quZIF-A[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oVm1MjD-vU0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pbrJ6hvBzas[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## EdgeoO (Nov 12, 2008)

Wow. I'm soooo pumped. Anyone interested in a parkour action movie should check it out. Everyone has seen some clips on youtube but the whole movie is worth watching.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Nov 14, 2008)

Oh, it seens that's this movie is not popular in anglosaxon countries.

news videos


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjAY95qxzbs[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dD2UN7Aq504[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=72BFYFZzUbo[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D8HZ4i2cB2s[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UMzqJwK_oJg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Dec 18, 2008)

I shouldn't but i made a second comment to post the teaser of the movie.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FalrWkQTSzU[/YOUTUBE]

...but this movie don't look popular in anglosaxon countries.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 18, 2008)

I thought the first one was just above average.

I wanted more fighting, not stylized running.


----------



## keiiya (Dec 18, 2008)

I wish they would show more foreign films in U.K. cinemas. D: This film looks amazing. I love parkour. 

I am probably going to have to wait until it comes out on DVD. I'll have to check out District B13 beforehand though.


----------



## Acidblood7 (Dec 19, 2008)

Whats the Synopsis of the movie?


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 19, 2008)

What I hated about the first was it had the tone of a fun popcorn movie, while being a bit too dark in other aspects(the sister becoming a sex slave for God knows how long, and then at the end seems perfectly normal after it's all over).

Stupid.


----------



## HumanWine (Dec 19, 2008)

Le Male said:


> Oh, it seens that's this movie is not popular in *anglosaxon countries.
> *


what is that?


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Dec 20, 2008)

HumanWine said:


> what is that?



Countries that's speak english



Acidblood7 said:


> Whats the Synopsis of the movie?



What i understood in the teaser is that's, the gouvernment want to destroy B13 why missile. And people want to fight to protect B13. I'll know B13 is divided in difenrent communauty. Arabs, blacks, chineses (i don't know the others).

For people who didn't saw the first one, here the english trailer.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Y7NegCbWSQ[/YOUTUBE]


*Spoiler*: __ 



and 2 scenes i liked in this movie

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kVRT0Yrm3nk[/YOUTUBE]

You can easly found it dubbed in english on youtube


----------



## HumanWine (Dec 20, 2008)

Le Male said:


> Countries that's speak english



figured but I didnt know we were still called anglo saxon.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Dec 20, 2008)

Or english speaking countries. I often hear "anglo saxon culture"


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Feb 10, 2009)

Here the new trailer.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9yi4jTxxsKo[/YOUTUBE]


----------

